# Question About My Headlights....



## mike18228 (Aug 5, 2006)

i lost my owners manual, i need to know the stock headlight bulb number or what ever i need to buy a HID headlight kit from my friend.....thanks guys


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Here you are governor.*

2006 PONTIAC GTO 
Low beam headlamp
H11-55W 

High beam headlamp
H9-65W 

Parking light
1157A 
1157AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1157ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Front turn signal
1157A 
1157AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1157ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Rear turn signal
1156A 
1156AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1156ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Tail light
1157 
1157LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Stop light
1157 
1157LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Fog/Driving light
9040 

Back up light
1156 
1156LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Front sidemarker
168 

Glove box
6418 

Map light
DE3175 

Step/Courtesy light
161 
6418


----------

